# Cruze with modifications...



## ivanjm (May 17, 2011)

Cruze with K Y R Lowering Springs,Fog Lights,HID,Rear Spoiler,Front Bumper Paint Job,Ruff rims with Maxxis Tires 225/40/18..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

nice pics.....
Clean looking Cruze. 

Did you lower it? If yes, what was the drop?

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> nice pics.....
> Clean looking Cruze.
> 
> Did you lower it? If yes, what was the drop?
> ...


K Y R Lowering Springs is listed in his mods...


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Now see I like that front grill. All blacked out. Thats what Im going to do to my sonic. You can also notice that he blacked out his moldings under the window which I also plan on doing. Its just a clean look. 

Someone needs to do that to their RS body. 

Black out the upper and lower grille as well as fog lights and do the rear bumper diffuser black too. 

Black out the chrome molding under the window.

Then do the chrome trim on the fog lights and on the rear diffuser in 3M carbon fiber wrap. 

It would look sick and look a lot more like a real RS. None of the chrome trim crap!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That's nice looking! I too would like to black out all the chrome pieces..even beter color match them to the car...especially the chrome piece on the trunk. But I don't have the money, nor skill and patience to do all that.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I like it. Cool pictures. I think the mods look good on this car cause it's white.


----------



## ivanjm (May 17, 2011)

Tanks guys..Im from Costa Rica..Pura vida...and i stilll waiting for the intake and more power upgrades..Tanks for the comments...


----------



## ivanjm (May 17, 2011)

*CHEVYCRUZE RS* the drop was PART #MAKE/MODELAPPROX. DROP (F/R)28976-12011 CHEVY CRUZE LS LT1.2"/1.2"
better handling and look much agressive!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I can imagine haha, You should take a look into strut bars from InsaneSpeed. They have the front and rear bar ready for order. Im waiting on arrival for my springs. I ordered the Pedders Racing Springs from TurboTechRacing.com. 

Very nice work you've done with your car
keep up the good work:respect:

CHEVYCRUZE RS




ivanjm said:


> *CHEVYCRUZE RS* the drop was PART #MAKE/MODELAPPROX. DROP (F/R)28976-12011 CHEVY CRUZE LS LT1.2"/1.2"
> better handling and look much agressive!!!


----------



## ivanjm (May 17, 2011)

tanks a lot my friend and about the strut bars i have to check it out...Tanks for the advice and sorry for my english...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No te disculpes por tu Inglés. I don't speak spanish, but I don't think anyone here would be going too far out of their way to use Google translate. Transcend the barriers, mis amigos.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

No need to be sorry my friend ahah.
Yes the struts will help you out a lot. Especially when your turning, they will keep your car nice and tight and reliable on the bends. PM the member...InsaneSpeed for more info regarding them. Hes the professional ahah.
I really really love what you've done to your Cruze. I cant stop looking at the pics. VERY nice work!

If you need any help with anything dont even hesitate to PM me

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## ivanjm (May 17, 2011)

boats4life nice Comment my friend and *CHEVYCRUZE RS* tanks for the help i would like to try the struts bars for more perfomance...guys and your cruzes? i would like to see your rides!!!


----------



## CruEco (Jul 12, 2011)

what did you use to black out all the chrome? only thing thats left is to black out your badges


----------

